# Armonicas en mi transmisor FM.



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

Buenas,

Situacion: 
             Mi oscilador esta a 50 Mhz y yo estoy usando la segunda armónica para transmitir, esta armónica esta ya calibrada y es la que tiene la mayor potencia de salida appx 5W.

Problema: 
              Para poder homologar este equipo necesito eliminar las armonicas que estan a 50Mhz, 150Mhz, 200 Mhz, 250 Mhz y 300 Mhz.
              Varias personas me han dicho que no voy a poder eliminar las armonicas porque el problema viene desde el oscilador.

Mi apreciacion:

              Yo supongo que utilizando un filtro pasa banda voy a poder atenuar todo lo que no este dentro de 88.0 y 108.8 entrando allí la principal, y las armonicas que nombre antes.
               Este filtro lo colocaria a la salida del transmisor de potencia.







En realidad no se que tipo de condensadores colocar ya que los que consigo acá son los tipo 






y las bobinas las pienso hacer yo.


Gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ese filtro que subiste no es pasabanda, es pasabajo, solo te va a atenuar las frecuencias superiores (según lo que dice) por arriba de los 125 MHz.
Mediste actualmente qué nivel tienen las armónicas que querés atenuar?
Eso me parece que sería lo primero, y en base a ese dato, calcular el filtro.


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

Cierto me di cuenta luego de postear.

Las mediciones de potencia no las tome pero si se que (medido visualmente segun lo que recuerdo) las armonicas tienen menos de 1/4 (incluyendo a la principal de 50Mhz) de potencia comparada con la que esta a 100Mhz

Mi circuito es ese mismo que coloque solo que con algunas modificaciones.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Estás haciendo la multiplicación de frecuencia en la salida del amplificador?


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

No. 

Las armónicas vienen desde el oscilador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Para ir por seguro, la segunda armónica (100 MHz) está previamente filtrada?


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

En ningún lugar filtro nada, solo tengo acoples de impedancias en la entrada del AMP de potencia y en la salida para acoplar con la antena.

Sera que podria funcionarme esto? Click aqui.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Si no tenés filtrado nada entre el oscilador de 50 MHz y la potencia de 100 MHz, la multiplicación la estás haciendo en el amplificador final.
Si querés hacer algo más o menos bien, al amplificador de potencia le debe llegar la frecuencia fundamental de salida.


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

De hecho si le llega debido a que el oscilador genera la principal a 50Mhz y una armónica cada 50Mhz hasta 350Mhz.

He hecho pruebas y a mas de 5km se copia sin ruido y con muchísima potencia a 101.7Mhz.

No tengo ningún chance para eliminar esas armónicas entonces?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Quizás no me expliqué bien. Vuelvo a preguntar, la multiplicación de frecuencia la hacés en la etapa de salida o antes?


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

Antes porque a la entrada del amplificador de potencia ya tengo esa señal.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, y luego de la multiplicación previa, tenés un filtro?


----------



## RaulN (Mar 3, 2011)

No tengo ningun filtro, sencillamente tengo acoples.

Mi exitador es este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/fm_500.gif

Lo que no tengo de aca es el acople con la antena, solo llego hasta el condensador de 1nF y alli conecto el AMP.

Mi AMP es este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aca tengo todo menos el filtro y en el source tengo una resistencia en paralelo con un condensador.

Con esos circuitos conectados tengo una portadora cada 50Mhz y la que tiene mayor potencia a 101.7Mhz.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

No lo tomes a mal creo que no sabes lo que tienes, esos capacitores en la etrada marcados como C1 C2 y C4 los ajustastes? esos contituyen tu filtro de entrada y debes ajustarlos para que llegue solo la de 100Mhz, ese es un filtro pasa bajos, sabes como se ajusta ese amplificador? tenes las instrucciones o solo el circuito? si solo tenes 5W fijate que el reso se come 35W un rendimiento pobrísimo, he visto transmisores de hata 50W con ese transistor, ese rendimiento tan bajo indica una de dos por un lado que la entrada no esta ajustada, pude que con lo que tiene no alcance y necesite más filtrado, entonces si fuera necesario deberas intercalar una etapa de filtro, pero primero ajusta la salida para máximo rendimimiento, si solo tenes 5W y es la que más potencia tiene entonces tenes una etapa mal ajustada y polarizada, una antena desajustada con un terrible ROE, por aqui he arreglado varios enlaces para emisoras que trabaja a más de 200Mhz con un transistorcito chico y tenian potencias de entre 5 a 10W, cuando estan desajustados no llegan ni a 1 W y desprraman por todos lados, por donde yo vivo esta lleno de transmisores llego a salir asi en prueba me fusilan de una....., primero ajuste con el bird y el tapon correspondiente, cuando logre el mejor ajuste y tras haber echos los controles de rigor a la antena recien la conecto via roimetro, para terminar los ajustes....

Tal vez lo sacaste de la web pero no del sitio original, ya que debe ir acompañado de la explicación de ajuste, yo este circuito lo he visto y lo debo tener pero vaya saber donde me resulta familiar....






ves este es muy similar al tuyo en el Arrl Handbook esta explicado el ajuste

Prestale atención a Black


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

Estuve mirando la página original del "exitador".
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/fm_500.html
Y el autor dice claramente 





> The transmitter will work from 88 to 108 MHz and the output power is up to 500mW.


Si está trabajando a la mitad de la frecuencia, hay algo que esta mal ahí. Yo empezaría por corregir eso.
La frecuencia fundamental del oscilador T1 *tiene* que estar en el rango de los 100 MHz. Y con el PI de salida que tiene, si esta bien ajustado, las armónicas deberían ser muy bajas.
Yo lo que haría es poner una carga fantasma a la salida del excitador, y trabajar en eso hasta tener la mínima cantidad de armónicas y la mayor potencia disponible.
Con eso solo, ya el nivel de armónicas que tenés a la salida tiene que bajar sensiblemente.


----------



## RaulN (Mar 4, 2011)

GRACIAS.

Tengo unos valores distintos, en el oscilador: en C3 tengo 33pF, y mi bobina es de 5 espiras no de 4 asi como el varicap es de 15pF no de 29 como el BB139.

Sera eso que me divido la frecuencia? porque según lo q el explica el valor de C3 es para poder modificar mas el VCO.

Por otra parte mi entrada de audio solo tien un condensador de 100nF y de alli directo al varicap mas no tengo el potenciometro ni la resistencia.

Podria algo de esto causarme una frecuencia a la mitad de lo requerido? ademas el PLL esta programado para 100Mhz.

Podrias facilitarme la pagina del ARRL donde aparezca este diagrama que no la encuentro, gracias. O la del handbook



pandacba dijo:


> No lo tomes a mal creo que no sabes lo que tienes, esos capacitores en la etrada marcados como C1 C2 y C4 los ajustastes? esos contituyen tu filtro de entrada y debes ajustarlos para que llegue solo la de 100Mhz, ese es un filtro pasa bajos, sabes como se ajusta ese amplificador? tenes las instrucciones o solo el circuito? si solo tenes 5W fijate que el reso se come 35W un rendimiento pobrísimo, he visto transmisores de hata 50W con ese transistor, ese rendimiento tan bajo indica una de dos por un lado que la entrada no esta ajustada, pude que con lo que tiene no alcance y necesite más filtrado, entonces si fuera necesario deberas intercalar una etapa de filtro, pero primero ajusta la salida para máximo rendimimiento, si solo tenes 5W y es la que más potencia tiene entonces tenes una etapa mal ajustada y polarizada, una antena desajustada con un terrible ROE, por aqui he arreglado varios enlaces para emisoras que trabaja a más de 200Mhz con un transistorcito chico y tenian potencias de entre 5 a 10W, cuando estan desajustados no llegan ni a 1 W y desprraman por todos lados, por donde yo vivo esta lleno de transmisores llego a salir asi en prueba me fusilan de una....., primero ajuste con el bird y el tapon correspondiente, cuando logre el mejor ajuste y tras haber echos los controles de rigor a la antena recien la conecto via roimetro, para terminar los ajustes....
> 
> Tal vez lo sacaste de la web pero no del sitio original, ya que debe ir acompañado de la explicación de ajuste, yo este circuito lo he visto y lo debo tener pero vaya saber donde me resulta familiar....
> 
> ...



No había leído este post tuyo, disculpa.

actualmente me entrega 5W con tan solo 9V en la alimentación y con  1 ohm en el source. He llegado hasta 30W pero por los momentos me interesa eliminar la transmisión en otras frecuencias que no sean 100Mhz

En la entrada y según la explicación y la practica me he dado cuenta que no hay un filtro sino que efectivamente si es un "input matching network" como lo dice allí. Lo digo ya que he movido los condensadores y tan solo llego a subir o bajar la potencia en general mas no eliminar armónicas. Y si fuere un filtro no esta funcionando como tal.

Los únicos filtros que veo son en la salida del excitador y en la salida del de potencia. El que actualmente no tengo es el de la salida del excitador y tampoco el de la salida de potencia ya que no quiero un pasa bajo sino un pasa banda.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Puede que eso te suceda porque el amplificador de salida del sintetizador no esta bien ajustado, tendrias que poner una carga fantasma a la salida, de 50ohms, por 2W ya que este entrega hasta .5mW y asegurarte que lo que sale del pll sean 100Mhz luego ajstas el filtro Pi con los variables que estan a cada lado de L3 hasta lograr el máximo nivel de salida.
Por otro lado el pote de volumen lo necesitas ya que con el varias la modulación
Aca te dejo el datasheet bajalo y estudialo un poco
http://www.eccn.com/uploads/deal/20110215171221.pdf


y aca te dejo un soft para el calculo del LMX2306 y coteja con lo que tenes para ver si esta todo ok
http://www.rfcandy.biz/communication/lmx2306.html

una imagen del mismo





En la página esta muy bien explicado como utilizar el software y el funcionamiento del CI, si tene problema con el inglés, pone en ela url de tu navegador altavista.com y habri el babel fish para traducirlo

Si tenes 50Mhz es porque el PLL te esta entregando los 50Mhz y estas tratando de transmitir en el segundo armónico, chequea y asegurarte que del pll salgan 100Mhz, si salen 50MHz hay que reajustarlo, usa el programa y conmpara con los datos que tiene el pic, alli seguor esta tu problema, entonces no necesitaras un pasabanda sino un pasabajo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

> Tengo unos valores distintos, en el oscilador: en C3 tengo 33pF, y mi  bobina es de 5 espiras no de 4 asi como el varicap es de 15pF no de 29  como el BB139.
> 
> Sera eso que me divido la frecuencia? porque según lo q el explica el valor de C3 es para poder modificar mas el VCO.


Yo creo que lo que tenés que hacer es lo siguiente: dejar los valores originales, desconectar la salida del PLL que va hacia el varicap (la R de 3K3) y justo en el punto que está marcado Vtune, el punto medio de un potenciómentro conectado entre +5 y 0 volts en sus extremos.
Con 0 volts tenés la frecuencia más baja (en el rango que necesites) y con +5 la más alta.
Ajustando L1 y C3 tenés que cubrir todo el rango.



> Por otra parte mi entrada de audio solo tien un condensador de 100nF y  de alli directo al varicap mas no tengo el potenciometro ni la  resistencia.


Noooooooooooooo La R de 100K que tiene en serie para llegar al varicap es *indispensable*. Y tiene que estar conectada *tal como en el esquema*. Si no le ponés el pote a la entrada, al menos una resistencia de 100K entre el pote y GND. Éste probablemente sea el mayor problema que tenés. Está actuando como un condensador de muy alto valor en paralelo con el varicap y esa R es justamente la que se encarga de que eso no pase y la entrada de audio no aporte capacitancia extra.

Primero ajustá esas cosas y luego vemos como va


----------



## RaulN (Mar 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que tenés que hacer es lo siguiente: dejar los valores originales, desconectar la salida del PLL que va hacia el varicap (la R de 3K3) y justo en el punto que está marcado Vtune, el punto medio de un potenciómentro conectado entre +5 y 0 volts en sus extremos.
> Con 0 volts tenés la frecuencia más baja (en el rango que necesites) y con +5 la más alta.
> Ajustando L1 y C3 tenés que cubrir todo el rango.
> 
> ...



Wao!  muchas gracias hoy lo hago y tomo fotos para poder subirlas.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2011)

RaulN dijo:


> Problema:
> Para poder homologar este equipo necesito eliminar las armonicas que estan a 50Mhz, 150Mhz, 200 Mhz, 250 Mhz y 300 Mhz.
> Varias personas me han dicho que no voy a poder eliminar las armonicas porque el problema viene desde el oscilador.


 
Conatel solo te pide "pureza espectral" para la homologacion? Y donde dejas la estabilidad?

El equipo para que uso está destinado?

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 8, 2011)

Anthony parece que la frecu la da un cristal, ya al hablar de 50mhz y armonicos doy por hecho que es un oscilador a cristal con uno de 50 MHz (los que si existen) y luego la pasan por un duplicador, de ahi la estabilidad. Favor indiquenme si es de cristal el exitador 
Pero desde ahi tendrian que filtrar con un filtro pasabanda para evitar dejar pasar la fundamental de 50mhz, el 3º, 4º y etc armonicos y dejar pasar el segundo armonico solamente, de 100 mhz. Yo creo que por medio de un cto tanque con trimmer se podra ''pelliscar'' la frecuencia para elevarla o bajarla un poco, por eso la frecu de 101.7. Para rematar con el filtraje se pasa al final con un filtro pasabajos y la pureza espectral quedara espectacular!


----------



## homebrew (Mar 8, 2011)

Espero no lo tomes a mal pero creo que estas gastando energía y tiempo en algo que no vale la pena, el uso de un oscilador a cristal en 50 Mhz para luego doblar frecuencia y salir en 100 Mhz es una técnica para nuestros días ya dejada de lado por varios motivos.
Un oscilador a cristal modulado en FM nunca va a superar a un vco libre o controlado por PLL.
En el oscilador a cristal tendrías que tener capacidad de desviar mas de 12 Khz. a una frecuencia de unos 16,6 Mhz “ lo que es algo sorprendente o casi imposible a esa frecuencia, mirando números seria algo así para que quede mas claro .
Asumo que el cristal de 50,5 Mhz es de tercer armónico por lo tanto tenemos:

Fo cristal   16.833 Khz.  x 3 = 50.5 Mhz x 2 = 101 Mhz

FM desviación  en Khz.   “16.833 Khz. (12 Khz.) x3 =36 Khz. a 50.5 Mhz x 2 = 72 Khz. de desviación a 101 Mhz “

De esta forma se aprecia que en el mejor de los casos se pude llegar a tener hasta 72 Khz. de desviación a 101 Mhz siempre que logremos los extraordinarios 12 Khz. de desviación en 16.833 Khz.

Hay otros temas como la linealidad de la modulación, calidad y estabilidad del oscilador, por esos motivos y otros como por ejemplo que con 72 Khz. de desviación siempre va a ser una radio que no se destacara en el dial por su modulación. 

Por eso estimado colega mi humilde consejo es que no gaste “pólvora en chimangos” y encare un vco oscilando directamente en la frecuencia de transmisión banda de FM y luego que tenga esta etapa pruebe armar un pll, así sea en su configuración mas básica como es usar un 74hc4046 y un Prescaler tipo MC12017 mas un cristal que fija la frecuencia y listo.
Consigue una modulación superior a un oscilador a cristal y se olvida del tema de armónicas y filtros de rf.

Bien esto es solo mi opinión en usted esta tomar la decisión que mejor le parezca 
Espero haber sido de ayuda mis más cordiales saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> 74hc4046 y un Prescaler tipo MC12017 mas un cristal que fija la frecuencia y listo.


 
Usando los diodos SMD hiperabruptos que comunmente vienen en los sintonizadores nuevos, tendras una alta lineabilidad en la modulación.

Homebrew cite tu respuesta dado a que tengo la inquietud si has obtenido resultados satisfactorios con la serie MC120 de prescaler de motorola. Hace dias trabaje con uno (MC12013) y no obtuve respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2011)

El circuito que el usa para excitar es este:





Eso lo indicó en la página anterior, no recuerdo cual comentario.
Y efectivamente es un oscilador LC común controlado por un PLL y a su vez, éste controlado por un PIC.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Saludos Black Tiger1954
Ahora si con el circuito a la vista cambia el tema y no hay que intentar adivinar, por eso al iniciar un tema hay que ser los mas claro posible y aportar la mayor información posible


----------



## homebrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola amigo anthony123  saludos, te comento que tengo varios pll fabricados con los prescalers de la serie MC120 sin problemas.
En cuanto al MC12013 te dejo un circuito que realice con el para incorporárselo a un Frecuencimetro que una frecuencia de trabajo máxima de 150 Mhz con este Prescaler y unas mínimas modificaciones puedo leer hasta 650 Mhz y esto probado por generador de rf calibrado ya que la hoja de trabajo del MC12013 creo que indica máxima frec. a  550 Mhz creo y haciendo un poco de memoria.

El proyecto del Prescaler  aca 

http://www.cx2ua.com.uy/Prescaler10.html


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Un ejemplo, si panda dice que es un Condensador ''mica-plate'' (con E por que para el no es mica plata y yo lo puse asi) y yo pongo un condensador silver mica ( ademas estaba equivocado y el tambien ) me dice y grita que esos no son y me dice ''vos sos ciego?'' ''no conoces componentes'' y cuelga imagenes de sus condensadores. Yo puse cual era el condensador que pensaba que era y colge tambien una imagen. Esas son formas amables de responder a algo que seguramente no conocia? 
Yo en mi caso hubiera dicho mas gentilmente ''Fulanito de tal, esos no son los condensadores, estos son...'' y cuelgo de inmediato una imagen para que el que esta interesado pueda distinguir y comparar los condensadores descritos.

Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, cuando quiero ayudar lo hago con mucho gusto y amabilidad hasta el momento en que el protagonista del circuito logre hacer andar su cacharro... Yo por falta de componentes haria N cantidad de proyectos que están muy buenos, hay tiendas que venden repuestos electronicos, pero tampoco hay tiendas especializadas en estas cosas aqui en mi ciudad. Sino viajar a Santiago o mandar a pedir al CasaRoyal con conocidos que estan alla (que tiene de todo, trimmer, cristales ferritas, visita http://www.casaroyal.cl) seria la mejor solucion o sea si puedo, pero entro a reciclar chasis de tv en el cual los paso a ver con un conocido que arregla tv's y tiene para desarme y sacar componentes utiles.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 10, 2011)

Silver es plata.
Mica es mica.
Plate es placa.
Silver plate es una placa de plata.
Un condensador Silver-Plate es un condensador que tiene placas de plata (puede ser un variable, o uno fijo o de vacío), pero no indica su dieléctrico.
Un condensador Silver-Mica o Mica-Plata, es un condensador de plata (sus placas) con separadores de mica.
Silver-Plate, no es lo mismo que Silver-Mica


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Ahora entiendo, el dielectrico es entonces Mica, En todo caso esos condensadores que decia panda eran Ceramic-Plate, busque en google por Mica Plate y no da nada.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Éste es un condensador típico de mica:




No obstante los NP0 que son fáciles de conseguir, te van a dar buenos resultados.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Raúl hace dos dias que no da señales de vida.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Éste es un condensador típico de mica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto que los NP0 son los de lenteja con un puntito negro arriba? si son esos son familiares para mi (no estoy involucrando los condensadores ceramicos tipicos)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Si, exacto, los NP0 que yo conozco el cuerpo es todo gris, y la zona de arriba (tomando las patas como abajo) tiene una franja negra.
Si después quieren le saco fotografías en "vivo" de ambos tipos (y si quieren de más tipos también me avisan).


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Cada vez que hago una emisora de radio saco siempre condensadores de esos NP0 de teles, aguantan 500v y se ven muy resistentes y que son de buena calidad.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Toda la nomenclatura y rangos
http://www.labc.usb.ve/mgimenez/Ec1181ele/Material/%20Componentes/Capacitores%20Ceramicos.pdf

Los NPO también vienen en cerámicos discos, yo tengo varios, aqui un catalogo de elemon donde figuran
http://200.117.251.27/elemon/catalogos/Capacitores/Capacitores%20Ceramicos%20Disco.pdf

Aqui otro  catalogo qu incluey fotos de los mismos de esos tengo en los mismos colores, 
http://www.ing.unp.edu.ar/electronica/asignaturas/ee016/anexo/c-dicopel.pdf


----------



## RaulN (Mar 13, 2011)

Disculpen la tardanza, no he tenido el tiempo para poder hacer todas las mediciones y mucho menos he contado con los equipos.

Entiendo que CONATEL no solo pide pureza espectral pero por los momentos este es el unico problema que presento. El equipo ha estado encendido durante mas de 5 dias sin fallas y con buena calidad de audio (bastante buena appx 180Khz de BW). Iria dedicado a una radio comunitaria.

Mi oscilador no tiene cristal, es un PLL y un circuito LC. No he ledio nada sobre que CONATEL no acepte sino solo cristales, tampoco lo he buscado.

Black, realice algunas pruebas como me dijiste pero lo maximo que logro es subir 10 o 20 MHz y entonces pierdo la armónica de 100Mhz. Pienso que lo mejor seria realizar el filtro pasa banda para FM, ya que ya tengo calidad, estabilidad (pienso yo que con 1 semana encendido, sin moverse de frecuencia ni apagarse es suficiente para una prueba no? Anthony porfavor escribeme un poco mas sobre esto) y buena potencia.

Gracias por sus respuestas veo que están interesados y se los agradezco mucho.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

esta bien que el TX funcione dia y noche durante una semana. lo probaste con antena o carga?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 13, 2011)

> Black, realice algunas pruebas como me dijiste pero lo maximo que logro es subir 10 o 20 MHz


Entonces está mal hecha la bobina, quitale vueltas o espaciala más.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2011)

O de última el PLL esta mal programado, arranca en 50 cuando deberia hacerlo en 100.
Como lo controla un pic le pasaron mal algunos parámetros, por eso subi un programa que los calcula en función de la frecuencia necesaria asi lo cotejas con lo que el pic le entrega


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2011)

Al final no termino de entender mucho sobre el transmisor de Raúl. Su transmisor trabaja directamente en 100mhz. Por qué tanto drama? de cualquier manera, si quiere un filtro paso banda éste le debería resolver sus problemas. de última luego pone un paso bajo y listo.

Yo quisiera saber (y disculpen mi ignorancia) si hago un transmisor de fm cuyo oscilador funciona a 50 mhz y luego pongo una etapa dobladora para tener 100 mhz y de ahí amplifico con las siguientes etapas, la calidad de audio se ve afectada? o sea, puedo poner un codificador estéreo? el filtro de entrada de audio sigue siendo a 15khz también? Insisto en que si bien hace rato vengo enredado entre transmisores no tengo experiencia en lo que pregunto. Lo que me interesa es poder implementar un sintetizador sin necesidad de un prescaler... así que 44 a 54 mhz es un rango más manejable con componentes fáciles de conseguir (74hc por ejemplo...)


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola a todos como están, al amigo raul se que estas en busca de filtro pasabanda yo deje posteado un software para el diseño de un filtro helecoidal lo ralize para la frecuencia de 145 Mhz en el soft me da un ancho banda de 2 Mhz a con una tenuacion de 10db y un ancho de banda 10 Mhz  a con una atenuacion de 45 db y solo utilizando 3 polos, si cuentas con el instrumental necesario para realizar las mediciones no estaria mal probarlo.



Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------

